# Black Friday Sales for Parents?



## homeschoolfoster

Anyone know of any Black Friday / Cyber Monday sales for parents? I've only found a few...
*please add to thread!


Oak Meadow 10%, 11/27-30, code GoOut10

Educents 10% off + free shipping sitewide, code GiveThanks
(educational games, toys, curriculum and more)

Moving Beyond the Page 5%, free shipping, 11/27-30, 
code PILGRIM


----------



## ccmama514

Thanks so much for sharing!! That Educents sale was great! My kids love those magformers sets and saved $50 on a package of them, my daughter is going to squeal when she sees the light show set  thanks again!!


----------



## meeshbenson

thanks for sharing!


----------

